

Ask HN: Feedback and advice on startup Sqardius - sqardius

Few months ago, I had an idea for a startup, I thought it was good enough (I still do, but not like before), the idea was simple ( http://www.sqardius.com ):<p>- A photo sharing service where people can share and view pictures around them (in 1Km radius) (like Color and Paronamio together) once the picture is uploaded, any one can view it later if he is in the area, also these pictures are shared with your friends on the social part of the service.<p>I've made it by myself, I launched a beta-version 2 months ago, but I didn't get the feedbacks I'd expected, it was poor in the UI/UX.<p>I was planning to launch on Google Play this month after I make big changes in the designs and add more features, but now I feel demotivated and it will only be a waste of time.<p>So please advice, should I continue no matter what happened (and will happen) and consider it an experience not a failure, or stop the losses, move on and think of something else?<p>Thanks in advance for your time and reply.
======
GB_001
It seems like a really cool idea, I just can't see myself using it though with
other locational based apps like 4square. Also, I'd look into twitter
bootstrap for the site UI.

~~~
sqardius
Thank you GB_001 for your reply and I'll take a look into twitter bootstrap.

------
bmelton
Link?

~~~
sqardius
sorry <http://www.sqardius.com>

~~~
bmelton
Cool. So, if I take a picture at the mall, the picture _stays_ at the mall?
Meaning, other people that go to the mall will see that picture? Or is the
picture available to people near wherever I happen to be?

~~~
sqardius
if you take a picture at the mall, the picture stays at the mall, and other
people that go to that mall will see the picture.

~~~
bmelton
Neat. I've seen services similar to this, but not for awhile. Not sure what
their statuses were. One in particular was focused around audio and text. You
could, effectively, leave a 'tip' or 'message' for the area a person was in,
so that if I was walking around and came across or near a geopoint that had
been 'tagged', I'd get an alert on my phone with whatever message was left, so
like "Hey, Joe's Sandwiches are in the alley on 7th. It's hard to find, but
worth it" or such.

I'm sorry I can't remember the names of any of these, but it's been awhile.

Sounds neat. Are you planning to do just pictures, or could you extend it to
other media types?

~~~
sqardius
In the beginning I was thinking about photos and videos, later I decided to
focus on pictures then wait and see. If things go well with the pictures,
definitely going to do the videos as well, if it doesn't, well I tried.

